# Haben Sie eine Kreditkarte



## Administrator (13. September 2004)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## RickSkywalker (13. September 2004)

Bei der *Frage* fehlt das *Frage*zeichen!!!


----------



## Bonkic (13. September 2004)

enthaltung ?  hä ?


----------



## LowriderRoxx (13. September 2004)

Umfrage für den MMOG-Sektor, huh? 
Hab keine und das wird sich auch in absehbarer Zukunft nicht ändern.


----------



## Rabowke (13. September 2004)

LowriderRoxx am 13.09.2004 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Umfrage für den MMOG-Sektor, huh?
> Hab keine und das wird sich auch in absehbarer Zukunft nicht ändern.


hab eine, visa gold ... man goennt sich ja sonst nichts


----------



## DrDeluxe (13. September 2004)

Bonkic am 13.09.2004 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> enthaltung ?  hä ?


Ja, hab ich angekreuzt... alleine weil es die Möglichkeit gibt, das zu wählen...


----------



## glaurent (13. September 2004)

ich hab eine sehs aber mit 14 net ein eine zuhaben


----------



## JeanBaptisteBounford (13. September 2004)

glaurent am 13.09.2004 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab eine sehs aber mit 14 net ein eine zuhaben


----------



## Atropa (13. September 2004)

glaurent am 13.09.2004 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab eine sehs aber mit 14 net ein eine zuhaben


Wie Bitte ? O_o


----------



## Antares (17. September 2004)

Atropa am 13.09.2004 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> glaurent am 13.09.2004 17:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz einfach. Atropa besitzt eine Kreditkarte (Wahrscheinlich von Papa bekommen), und ist 14. Als 14-Jähriger versteht er es (Wahrscheinlich hauptsächlich bei den Anderen (prahlen) ) aber nicht, wenn man in diesem Alter schon eine Kreditkarte besizt.

Mit Satzzeichen hätte die Sache so ausgesehen:

ich hab eine, sehs aber mit 14 net ein, eine zuhaben


----------



## decoy (17. September 2004)

> ich hab eine, sehs aber mit 14 net ein, eine zuhaben



Und das soll jetzt mehr Sinn ergeben? Nicht wirklich oder?


----------



## Antares (17. September 2004)

decoy am 17.09.2004 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> > ich hab eine, sehs aber mit 14 net ein, eine zuhaben
> 
> 
> 
> Und das soll jetzt mehr Sinn ergeben? Nicht wirklich oder?



Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, dass Gamen den Hirnbereich, der für Fantasie und Kreativität zuständig ist erschwächen lässt.

Hier haben wir den Beweis


----------



## alex_neo (17. September 2004)

noch keine 18... ob sich das dann allerdings ändern wird, weiß ich noch nicht


----------



## Bonkic (17. September 2004)

alex_neo am 17.09.2004 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> *noch keine 18*... ob sich das dann allerdings ändern wird, weiß ich noch nicht




mmmh, warum sollte sich das nicht ändern, oder hast du vor vorher selbstmord zu begehen ?


----------



## Hansefrosch (26. September 2004)

Habe eine Mastercard Gold, und eine Visa Gold. Ganz angenehm für Internetgeschäfte, aber ausschlaggebend für die Goldversion waren bei mir wohl eher die interessanten Versicherungen, die man zu den Karten bekommt. Eine Extra-Reisekrankenversicherung kann ich mir jetzt u.a. sparen. Und wenn ich bei einem mit Visa bezahltem Flug in die USA anstürzen sollte, kriegt meine Familie eine viertel Million Euro 
...okay, dass ist dann nicht wirklich zu meinem Vorteil.

Aber man sollte schon schauen wie nötig die Dinger sind. Brauche ich wirklich zwei Gold-Karten? Eigentlich nein... bin aber irgendwie zu faul die andere abzubestellen


----------



## HanFred (26. September 2004)

ich hab ne stinknormale mastercard und brauche sie nur selten. ich bin aber schon oft froh gewesen darum, sei's im restaurant, sei's beim autoverleih. ein auto zu mieten kann man schliesslich *vergessen* ohne cc.
beim internet-einkauf habe ich sie auch schon benutzt, aber teure sachen bestelle (v.a. hardware) ich lieber per nachnahme, weil sich dann da einerseits der verkäufer sehr beeilt mit der lieferung (vorher kriegt er ja kein geld  ) und ich andererseits weniger ririko eingehe.
reiseversicherung habe ich sowieso doppelt und dreifach (über alle möglichen anderen vesicherungen und mitgliedschaften), also brauche ich keine goldene karte speziell dafür. falls ich aber mal in die staaten gehen sollte, was mich im moment nicht reizt, werde ich mir vielleicht eine zulegen, da ich gehört habe, dass nur die goldene (mastercard) problemlos überall angenommen wird.

@werbeabteilung: American Express- Blue (oder wie die karte heisst) müsst ihr hier trotzdem nicht bewerben   .


----------



## Hansefrosch (27. September 2004)

HanFred am 26.09.2004 10:10 schrieb:
			
		

> ich aber mal in die staaten gehen sollte, was mich im moment nicht reizt, werde ich mir vielleicht eine zulegen, da ich gehört habe, dass nur die goldene (mastercard) problemlos überall angenommen wird.



Nagel mich nicht drauf fest, aber als ich letztes JAhr in NYC war hab ich in so ziemlich jedem Laden (vom Walmart bis zum Provinzschneider) mit einer silbernen VISA zahlen können. Also ich denke ob man mit GOLD MASTER oder SILBER VISA (resp. MASTER) Bushland unsicher macht, ist recht egal... jedenfalls denke ich das.

Find ese übrigens ziemlich blöde, dass sich die KKs hier in Deutschland noch nicht so richtig durchgesetzt haben. In den US kannste ja sogar in nem kleinen Tante-Emma-Laden mit ner KK zahlen, oder in diversen Art-Kino-Häusern. Es macht mir das Leben hier in D zwar nicht wirklich schwerer, aber es gab schon Situationen wo ich es angenehmer gefunden hätte, wenn man KKs akzeptiert hätte.

Cheeeers!!!


----------



## DJMars (3. Oktober 2004)

Bonkic am 17.09.2004 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> alex_neo am 17.09.2004 17:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stell dir vor man kann auch mit Ü18 ohne Kreditkarte leben


----------



## Bonkic (3. Oktober 2004)

DJMars am 03.10.2004 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 17.09.2004 17:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




noch  mal durchlesen - nachdenken - verstehen- dann posten.


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Oktober 2004)

Ist der der Besitz einer Kreditkarte so etwas Besonderes?
Ich meine, jeder, der volljährig ist und über ein eigenes Einkommen verfügt, bekommt sowas bei seiner Bank ohne grosse Umschweife. 
Ich habe seit Jahren eine, weil sie a)im Urlaub recht praktisch ist und ich b) gerne Dinge via Internet bestelle...

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## DJMars (8. Oktober 2004)

Für die Leute, die sie nicht brauchen, schon, wenn man z.B.
a) Nicht in Urlaub fährt oder eben Bar zahlt dann
b) Nicht im Inet bestellt bzw. wenn bei dt. Händlern die auch Rechnung/Bankeinzug akzeptieren


----------

